# Fleetwood Museum



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

The local paper has announced a "relaunch" of the Fleetwood Museum together with a new website which can be found here: http://www.fleetwoodmuseum.co.uk/default.html


Amongst other displays is the restored trawler Jacinta and you can take a guided tour of her between 10:00 and 16:00 seven days a week. The museum also houses the sailing ketch Harriet - the last of her kind to operate out of Fleetwood. There are said to be 1,000s of other exhibits including some large model ships.

I am sure we wish the museum success.

I have not been there myself but will try to do so in the coming weeks or months and provide an account of what it is like.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

I have had the tour thru the Jacinta and even for those of us not interested in the Fishing Industry it is worth a look. There was , and I assume still will be , ex-fishermen who took part in the Cod Wars and the stories , backed up with plenty of photo's on the bulkheads , of the fights between the trawlers and the gunboats make you realise that it was very close at times between a boat coming home and being rammed and sunk.

There is a new shopping and leisure facitilty not too far from the harbour as well. Plenty of yachts , the odd coaster , ferry and when I was there an ex-RNLI lifeboat being used as a private yacht.

Davie (Thumb)


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

The heritage trawler JACINTA is tonight resting atop sandbanks in Fleetwood
dock channel after becoming stuck while attempting to leave last night. The vessel is now stretched between the red and green dock entrance buoys.
Unfortunately these are only part-time buoys as they are unlit and vessels
should not attempt to leave port in the hours of darkness.

Gil (Fleetwood Maritime Heritage Trust)


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

It isn't the first to end up on those trecherous banks and sadly it won't be the last. in fact the last "large" trawler to end up there was the Spanish owned Erimo, and she left in pieces. Once upon a time that chanel was dredged constantly, but as the fishing fleet dwindles even more, it seems that the route into Fleetwood docks becomes less and less dredged , making it more and more difficult for the fishing fleet to gain entry. If it goes on like this even the gin palaces won't be able to make their way into their moorings at the marina? can't imagine what will happen then?!


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

gil mayes said:


> The heritage trawler JACINTA is tonight resting atop sandbanks in Fleetwood
> dock channel after becoming stuck while attempting to leave last night. The vessel is now stretched between the red and green dock entrance buoys.
> Unfortunately these are only part-time buoys as they are unlit and vessels
> should not attempt to leave port in the hours of darkness.
> ...


Gil,

I was not aware that we had any members involved in the Fleetwood Heritage Trust. Maybe you would like to add a bit of information about what is on show at the museum that would be of interest to members.

I hope you successfully recover Jacinta.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## Paul J Burke (May 19, 2006)

I had the pleasure of touring the Fishing Museum in Fleetwood approx 15 months ago, and it brings back home the tough life the fishermen endured over the years. sadly to say ,quite a few boats only made a 1 way trip, coming to grief ,and being overpowered by monstrous seas etc.there are some excellent models there, and it is quite a moving experience reading about the fishing boats that never returned.i can highly recommend it to anyone who is in the area.


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

Sadly Fleetwood Maritime Heritage Trust (FMHT) and Fleetwood Museum Trust (FMT) are separate organisations but with a single aim, to promote the maritime heritage of the port of Fleetwood. FMHT is a charitable trust entirely manned by volunteers and operates through the website Bosun's Watch www.fleetwood-trawler.info. FMT is also supported by volunteers but is in receipt of local government, heritage lottery and other funding. The related website www.float-trawlers.lancashire.gov.uk and www.fleetwoodmuseum.co uk are assisted by professional paid employees.
With the late Alan Hirst I started to build and maintain the Fleetwood Steam Trawler Database on behalf of FMHT which now lists 'cradle to grave' history profiles of Fleetwood and Fylde owned/managed steam trawlers 1891 - 1968. Data is slowly being uploaded to Bosun's Watch. I am always looking for additional information to improve this valuable database.
Gil


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Being quite impressed by Brian's notice, I took a look at the website.
Again impressed and taken by the wish, at some time, to visit.
Checked out the directions on the website, but it was all for the motorist.
For the 30% of us that don't have cars, I wrote to the email address given
to ask for directions by public transport, but the email was returned
as undeliverable.


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

Treeve, I live 2 miles from fleetwood, born and bred there in the town, and if you were to get a bus or train to blackpool or poulton le fylde, give me a p/m when you are coming or intending to come (weekdays pref, as the kids are at school ) and I'd pick you up from the station and take you to the museum and Jacinta on the docks.any time but school hols time just give me a shout. neil.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Well - that is so very kind of you, Neil .... 
Thank you. Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

no problems Raymond. us fleetwood lads are proud of our town and like to show it's history off.neil.


----------



## lilguy43uk (Apr 17, 2007)

*Jacinta*

Pictures of Jacinta (including the latest of her grounding) can be found here....

http://www.fleetwood-trawlers.info/galleries/jacintagal/jacintagal.html

Courtesy of Fleetwood Maritime Heritage Trust


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

went round the musium last year , was well worth the visit, but I dont know if I took the wrong turn or was it closed at the time but the Jacinta was behind a locked gate so I did'nt see round her, its sad to walk around what once used to be a busy fishing port and see so little connected to the fishing.

Billy


----------

